# British Citizenship Referee



## Janna85 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hello,

Could anyone clarify please, I can't find something similar on the forum:

- before selecting 'Apply' for British Citizenship, it says I have to have 2 referees. Do I have to have completed referee forms ready at this stage or do I need to have contact details of two referees in mind?

- can one of the referees be the person over 25 years old who became British Citizen herself couple of years ago and who is not professional. Well she is working as Payroll Administrator but this Occupation is not on the list.


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

Janna85 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could anyone clarify please, I can't find something similar on the forum:
> 
> ...


1) You need to fill in the details of both referees as you start filling the referee section of the online form. You need their full names, gender, date of birth, address, phone number, email address. profession, passport number etc

2) One referee should be a person of any nationality who has professional standing and the second referee must normally be the holder of a British citizen passport and either a professional person or over the age of 25 and both must have known the person applying for citizenship for 3 years or more.


----------



## Janna85 (Nov 30, 2015)

ILR1980 said:


> 1) You need to fill in the details of both referees as you start filling the referee section of the online form. You need their full names, gender, date of birth, address, phone number, email address. profession, passport number etc
> 
> 2) One referee should be a person of any nationality who has professional standing and the second referee must normally be the holder of a British citizen passport and either a professional person or over the age of 25 and both must have known the person applying for citizenship for 3 years or more.


Oh thank you so much for your detailed reply. I didn't realize how much information I need to gather about the referees.


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

Janna85 said:


> Oh thank you so much for your detailed reply. I didn't realize how much information I need to gather about the referees.


You are welcome and yes these are all details which they ask about both referee and how does the referee know the applicant i.e friend, workmate etc and when you apply for a passport then only need one referee with professional standing but they send him email directly to verify online that they know you


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

You will get the option to download these referee declaration at the end of the online form


----------



## Janna85 (Nov 30, 2015)

That's perfect. Thank you so much for sharing this document with me. You are absolute superstar!!!


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi all,

The question where it asks how do you know the referee? What did you say, we can't say a famiy friend? 

Thank you, 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

ithinkin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The question where it asks how do you know the referee? What did you say, we can't say a famiy friend?
> 
> ...


The referee cannot be your relative but they can be your friends, workmates etc otherwise how they will know you personally


----------

